# Beretta 92 vs CZ 75



## Militant_Tiger

What is the word on these two firearms, which one comes out on top?


----------



## mr.trooper

Hmmmm. CZ is said to make good pistols, but the only one i like myself is the CZ-52. but if i had to choose, id say the Berreta 92. they just look like they are more solid to me. Also, the spring guides on CZ auto pistols are PLASTIC. the factory sells metal replacements- aparently they arnt in big demand, but i just dont trust it. my $120 Parker .45 is completely stainless, and fires flawlessly. no excuse for manufactoring shortcutrs like a plastic spring guide :eyeroll: What is this?

If you find yourself short on cash cosider the CZ-52. i think they are better made than the new CZ's. And That old 7.62x25 is verry flat shooting, readily avalible, and is supprisingly pwerfull in ballistic jelly tests.

I presume your thinking of getting a handgun when you turn 18?or are you 18 already? anyway, its true that a 9mm hollowpoint will cut a deeper wound channel, but i believe the 7.62 will shoot heavyer bullets. Also, it will pierce most body armor. Could be handy if you come up against a gangster or burgler with Armor. the 9mm hollow pint cant even hope to do that. i dot know how likely of a situation that is, just laying out ll your cards.

id you have decided on a ful sized 9mm, then get the Berreta if you can. Just be sure to use premium ammo like Federal hydrashoks,or Winchester Silvertips. :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Well I am not 18, in fact in my state the legal age for a pistol is 21. I was planning on using said pistol for targets, plinking, varmints, and small game more than I was burglars and bad guys. I was looking at a full size. Have you got anything else bad to say about the CZ's, if their only problem is an easily replaceable part then I am not yet talked out of it. Thanks for the information trooper.


----------



## mr.trooper

Yea, its 21 to BUY a handgun in most states (from a comercial vendor). it is in Indiana also. However, most states will let you OWN one, or buy one from a private seller, or carry it, when you are 18.Kinda like how a 16 year old can have a rifle for hunting, but cant buy one on his own. In your state, Is it 21 to BUY, or to OWN?

Im 18, and i own and carry my .45 back home.

and no, i dont hae anything else bad to say about the CZ's. There weapons are generaly just fine, and are just about the best for the money.

good luck in your future purchase :thumb:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

"Yea, its 21 to BUY a handgun in most states (from a comercial vendor). it is in Indiana also. However, most states will let you OWN one, or buy one from a private seller, or carry it, when you are 18.Kinda like how a 16 year old can have a rifle for hunting, but cant buy one on his own. In your state, Is it 21 to BUY, or to OWN? "

Its 21 to buy, but there is a loophole with second hand sales, if it is a used handgun you can be 18 to buy it, goofy rules.


----------



## Whelen35

The CZ 75 in 9mm and the M-92 also in 9mm are very simular as to performance. I Like the cz as far as how it feels. The 92 shoots fine, and seems to be reliable. See which one feel "right" for your hands.


----------



## Trivia guy

While you do your research, do a search and read about the Taurus 24/7. It's a new model, reasonably priced and has all the fancy new gadgets. The guy at Maple River Guns in Fargo said of all his guns this would be the one that he would buy if he were in the market for one. Taurus has greatly improved their product over previous models, and it felt very comfortable and solid in my hand. I also own a Beretta 9mm and like it very much. I have read many good reviews about the CZ also.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Well yeah but its ugly and plastic


----------



## Trivia guy

You really need to just hold alot of guns to see what you like, that will give the answer you are looking for. Some look great in the magazine or on a shelf but when you hold them up everything about them sucks. One thing about polymer - show me a used glock that looks like crap. They just look better after lots of use.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Now being dreadfully ignorant to the world of pistols I have read that both of these pistols are SA/DA. Am I to understand that simply putting a clip and pulling the trigger on an uncocked gun will both load cock and fire it like a walther p38 would?


----------



## Whelen35

Neither will fire unless you firstly chamber a bullet into the chamber. To fire double action, you would then lower the hammer on the loaded chamber and then you can pull the trigger in the longer doubble action mode. The gun will then fire single action trigger mode afterwards sa the hammer will be cocked after the gun has fired and cycled. I think you will find most any newer gun will have a better doubble action pull than the p38. Several will not be as smooth as a pre-war walther pp or ppk.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Thanks for the clarification. The walther would actually pull the slide back and cock the hammer on its first shot however, but required an especially long first pull to do so.


----------



## the_rookie

"Well yeah but its ugly and plastic" MT 
Sorry to tell ya but it doesnt matter how it looks it matters what kind of game u can take with it


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the_rookie said:


> "Well yeah but its ugly and plastic" MT
> Sorry to tell ya but it doesnt matter how it looks it matters what kind of game u can take with it


I'm not planning on taking game with that pistol, im planning on hitting bowling pins and paper. And yes asthetics do matter, ugly guns don't sell very well, thats why it took a long time for glocks to catch on in the US. Nice try at ripping on me though.


----------



## the_rookie

all im saying is what ur doing with it matters ur right if ur just shooting bowling pins great knockem down but if u need a reliable sidearm when dear hunting go with the ugly one cause chances are its most powerful


----------



## BedlamX

I've had a chance to fire both of these weapons and, in my opinion, either is a fine, reliable firearm. The Beretta does have the added feature of a decocker that I prefer, but, other than that, the only differences are the price and the way it feels to the shooter. I have qualified on a military range with the Beretta (M9) and have fired both on civilian ranges. Using the same ammo, the groups are pretty much identical.

BTW...don't knock the polymers too much. My H&K USP40 is one of the most accurate and reliable pistols I've ever shot (course it should be for that price). The polymer frame also takes a bit of the recoil jolt out because the material, while as strong or stronger than the steel of others, is not quite as rigid and "gives" a bit when the slide slams back.

Just my take on these pistols


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the_rookie said:


> all im saying is what ur doing with it matters ur right if ur just shooting bowling pins great knockem down but if u need a reliable sidearm when dear hunting go with the ugly one cause chances are its most powerful


The ugly gun is the most powerful? What kind of logic is that?

Thanks bed, that information was quite helpful.


----------



## mr.trooper

yea...logic...


----------



## BedlamX

No problem.

Um...one other thing you may be interested in is that the Beretta 92 uses the same magazines as the Storm carbine. If you think you may pick one of these up later on, you can save a bit on magazines if you get the Beretta. Pretty handy to have your sidearm and carbine take the same mags (and the aftermarket 30-rounders work just fine in my Storm  ).

Just something you may be interested in...


----------

